

Ask HN: What's the cheapest and quickest way to incorporate a company? - waxman

That, ideally, won't cause problems later.<p>It's just me, for now. The only reason I'm even doing is it because I'm launching a lightweight app that will be charged for, and I need to set up a Merchant account, tax ID number, etc.<p>What are some good stock forms? A place to get a Delaware LLC? Etc.<p>Thanks so much!
======
bradleyjoyce
If you're serious about being in business I would recommend you get a referral
to an actual lawyer, from a friend or business acquaintance you trust. The
"cheapest and the quickest" doesn't usually match up with "won't cause
problems later." If you're still in the information gathering phase, I
recommend checking out <http://startuplawyer.com> as it has a lot of great
info.

------
pzxc
The answer to your question depends on which state you want to incorporate in,
and what kind of corporation you want. If you want an LLC in your home state,
usually it's just a matter of filling out an Articles of Organization document
and sending it with a check for a couple hundred bucks to your Secretary of
State. Wait a week or two and they send you back a copy with "FILED" stamped
on it, voila you are an LLC.

If you have a legitimate reason for needing an out-of-state LLC (Delaware and
Nevada for example have special liability advantages), it's probably worth it
to pay a company that does that sort of thing (sets up LLCs for other
businesses) to do it for you, that way you know it's done right. Using an out-
of-state business means you'll probably have to register with your state also
saying you're operating an out-of-state LLC or S-Corp or C-Corp or whatever,
and it can have tax implications -- that's why you want to discuss it with a
professional.

